# Crazy House Of PETS



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, I would like to introduce all of my pets! I have 7 cats (five are outside cats, but they never stay still enough to take a picture ), 7 dogs, 1 betta fish, and one horse. 

*Meet Gussy:*
She is a half bloodhound/lab 5 year old 





*Meet Allie:*
Allie is half italian greyhound/chihuahua and is 8 years old.




*Meet Murphy:*
Murphy is a 4 1/2 month old long hair miniature dachshund. 




*Meet Toby:*
Toby is a 6 year old miniature dachshund.




*Meet Hank:*
He is a 6 year old long hair chihuahua




*Meet Breezy:*
She is a 4 year old lab




*Meet Zeus:*
He is a year in a half old lab (breezy's son)




*Meet Lacy:*
We just rescued her as someone was abusing her, so she is really shy. We arent sure how old she is.



*Meet Thomas:*
7 year old creamy tabby. 



*Meet Roxy:*
The newest edition to the family! She's on her way here from oklahoma. She is a five year old retired racing thoroughbred.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I am in love. Can I have them all?! Stunning and incredibly adorable! What kind of camera do you have, these pics are astounding!


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

For some of the pictures I just used my iPhone and using natural sunlight.
I also used my canon powershot. It's a small camera but takes great photos with natural sunlight


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

omg, Allie looks like a giant chihuahua! How awesome!!


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Oh my! They're all so beautiful! You do a wonderful job taking care of them, they're all so sleek and happy.
I think Gussy is my favorite. That face!!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow what beautiful pets! Your labs look alot like my beautiful Lab X Kelpies & I LOVE those pics of little Murphy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, each of them get homemade dog food with all the added supplements that they need. I've seen a huge difference since I've taken them off of store bought dog food.


----------



## ellewar (Jun 11, 2013)

LOVE the pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

That's a lot! I want a horse. I once had a Webkinz dachshund named Tobey. XD


----------



## ellewar (Jun 11, 2013)

I want all your animal s so bad.What are all there names?


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Omg I want 7 dogs! And a horse! And cats! Lovely Animals, they all look happy and well cared for.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Want another mini dachshund, mom has one 8 years old named Buddy. He's actually the 3rd one with that name. He is yappy like crazy. Do yours bark at every little thing? Buddy does.

As for my house, I have 2 dogs-Mindy, Sandy both mutts, 2 cats- 1 adult Princess and a 7 week old kitten Shadow, the cats don't get along well yet, got to give them time. We also have 2 parakeets, Sunny and Pretty Bird along with 1 betta named Opal. Will find pics of all of them sometime. Does everyone have their own bed or do they prefer yours? My dogs think my bed is theirs. They don't like to share...


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

He hardly ever barks  but when he does, it's when he plays with my bloodhound gussy. His bark is extremely cute! Let me upload a video


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

Such beautiful pets! And I must say, those labs are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

JennNP said:


> Such beautiful pets! And I must say, those labs are GORGEOUS.


Thank you! Zeus just got back from his hunting training Tuesday! He will be going back to the trainer in January though. He will be going to trials (hunter competition), and trainer says he will be grand champ!


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

That's awesome! He really is a great looking dog. Is the hunting competition those things you see on TV? Where they do the jumping into the water, finding hidden stuff? haha I don't want they hide..


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes those are the trials


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

oh fun! We always had labs growing up and my dad and I would watch those competitions on TV. Best of luck to you and Zeus!


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums...A74DA23D-677-000000A6F452BD06_zpsfaae2e79.mp4

Here is a video of Murphy barking x)


----------

